# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά >  Επισκευη Τροφοδοτικου!

## D-NAME

Παιδια εχω 2 τροφοδοτικα τα οποια δεν αναβουν απο την μητρικη. Αν βραχικηκλωσω τα 2 καλοδια "πρασινο+μαυρο" αναβει. λιγικα καποιο τραντζιστο εχει καει. Αυτο σκεφτομε. Δεν μπορω να τα μετρισω επιδη δεν μετραει το πολυμετρο μου. Δεν ξερω βασικα αλλα καποια φορα με αλλο πολυμετρο ειχα μετρισει. Μηπος ξερει καποιος πιο καιγετε(ειναι δισκολο να πει καποιος,πιο ειναι συγκεκριμενα. Αλλα να πει πως θα το βρω. Που περιπου να ψαξω.)? Η τι εχει προβλημα αν δεν ειναι τραντζιστορ. 

Σας παρακαλω βοιθηστε με αν ξερει καποιος διοτι εχω ενα 400αρη μην το πεταξω. 

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Matasoft

Τα τροφοδοτικά δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.
Η μητρική είναι χαλασμένη!!!

----------


## leosedf

Η να ελέγξεις τους δυό ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές στα τροφοδοτικά, απ οτι θυμάμαι 47 και 100 Μικροφαράντ. σε 99 περιπτώσεις απο τις 100 έχει δουλέψει.

----------


## electron

Καταρχήν αν έχει καεί κάποιο τρανζίστορ το πιο σωστό θα ήταν να το ξεκόλαγες απ'το τυπωμένο και έτσι να δοκιμάσεις να το μετρήσεις γιατί δεν μπορείς εκ των προτέρων να ξέρεις πως την έφαγε.Μπορεί να έχει ανοιχτοκυκλώσει και να μετράς τυχαίες τιμές αντίστασης από τα γύρω εξαρτήματα,εκτός πια και αν έχει βραχυκυκλώσει οπότε το καταλαβαίνεις.

[ 08. Μαίου 2004, 07:52: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: electron ]

----------


## D-NAME

Matasoft Ξερω πολυ καλα οτι δεν ειναι η μητρικη. Τα τροφοδοτικα ειναι καμενα. Με την μητρικη αυτη δουλευω καθε μερα. Και leosedf τους αλλαξα του ηλεκτρολυτηκους και εκανε τσαφ οταν μπηκε στο ρευμα. electron εχω ελενξει ολα τα τραντζιστορ.


Συγνομη που αργησα να απαντισω αλλα το ειχα ξεχασει αυτο το θεμα και δεν ασχοληθικα αλλο με τα ροφοδοτικα γιατι δεν τα καταφερα αλλα τωρα θα τα δοκιμασω.

----------


## D-NAME

Αγωρασα και δουλευω. Θα βρω πολλα καμενα απλα θελω να φτιαξω κανενα ετσι για να το φτιαξω(τωρα πλεων). Το 400αρη θελω να φτιαξω. Ειναι ισχυροτερο απο αυτα που εχω, και ειναι και καινουριο. Ναι, καινουριο και εχει προβλημα. Φυσικα δεν το πληρωσα. Γι'αυτο εχει κανενας καμια ιδεα?

----------


## leosedf

Ίσως να έχουν αρπάξει και οι μετασχηματιστές υψηλής συχνότητας. Πάρε καλύτερα δυό καινούρια

----------


## elias

Kalimera D-NAME
Trofodotise me 220 to trofodotiko kai xoris na to syndeseis me to matherboar braxikeiklose to prasino kalodeio me to GND toy trofodotikoy (Ena apo ta mayra kalodeia)me auto ton tropo tha mpoereis na elenxeis to trofodotiko xoreis thn matherboar.
Tora oso gia to poio tr einai katestrameno, tha to elenxeis xekolontas ta tr kai elenxontas me ena polimetro pou mporei na metrisi antistasi pano apo 1.8k.
Sinithos to problhma omos den einai sta tr alla sta periferiaka ulika tou lm 393 eki sinithos einai kapoia antistasi poy brisketai konta ston taladtoti (lm 494)h kapioh hlektrolitiki toy talantoth.

WARNING !!!!!!!  [img]images/smiles/icon_redface.gif[/img]  Megalh PROSOXH otan psaxneis to trofodotiko ypo tash 

Filika 
Elias

----------


## D-NAME

Tα περισοτερα τροφοδοτικα που εχουν καει αναβουν με πρασινο+μαυρο αλλα στην μητρικη οχι. Θα το ψαξω και θα σας πω. Και φυσικα δεν το ελενχω ενω ειναι στο ρευμα. Και οι ασφαλιες που εχω ειναι αυτες που με το παραμικρο πευτουν! Για να εχω το καιφαλι μου ισυχο.

----------


## nikjohn

Το τροφοδοτικό ανάβει αν γειώσεις το πράσινο με το γκρι και όχι με το μάυρο. Έτσι γειώνουν οι μητρικές για να το ανάψουν ίσως το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται σε αυτό το γκρι καλώδιο το οποίο αμα έχει κοπεί πουθενά δεν γειώνει από τη μητρική και έτσι δεν ανάβει άρα δεν πρόκειται να παίξει παρα μόνο χωρίς αυτή.

[ 10. Μαίου 2004, 15:54: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: nikjohn ]

----------


## D-NAME

Nikjohn ειχες δικιο.

Και το 400αρη το εφτιαξα. Βασικα το ειχα φτιαξει απο τοτε αλλα τωρα το καταλαβα οτι δουλευε. Δεν θυμαμε αν το ειχα δοκιμασει. Καπου ελιπε κολιση στη σχεδιαση του κηκλοματος. Προφανος το μηχανημα δεν την περασε. 

Τωρα περιμενω νεα παρτιδα απο καμενα. Θα σας ενιμερωσω με το αν θα τα καταφερω. Η με το τι προβληματα μου κανουν.

Τελος θελω να σας ευχαριστησω ολους για την βοηθεια σας! Ηταν πολυτημη.

----------


## electron

Χωρίς φυσικά να γνωρίζω πως είναι κυκλωματικά και τα 2 τροφοδοτικά μια περίπτωση είναι και αυτή του βραχυκυκλωμένου τρανζίστορ όπως επίσης και κάποιου βραχυκυκλωμένου ηλεκτρολητικού ή ακόμα καα το βραχυκύκλωμα στο  τύλιγμα κάποιου μ/σ.

----------


## D-NAME

Παιδια εχω 2 τροφοδοτικα που με το που τα εβαλα στο ρευμα πεταξε μια σπιθα και καϊκε μια αντισταση. Ι ιδια και στα δυο. Και αλλαζουν τα φωτα στην ασφαλεια(σπαει ολοκληρη).

Σκεφτομε οτι μαλλων ειναι τραντζιστορ. Εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## elias

Kalimera D_NAME
Ean auti h antistasi einai se ena apo ta 2 gate ton tr pou briskonte konta sthn eisodo toy 220
kai einai apo 47-150 om elenxe ta 2 auto tr .


Filika 
Elias

----------


## D-NAME

Πρεπει να ειναι αυτο που λες. Ειναι διπλα απο του 2 ηλεκτρολιτικους 330μf.

----------


## D-NAME

electron οι ηλεκτρολητικει εχουν αλλαχθει. μαλλων τραντζιστορ ειναι. τα αλλα φενονται OK.

----------


## elias

Nai kai ta tr einai mosfet
Kapoio apo ta 2 einai katestrameno

----------


## navar

αν το τροφοδοτικό ανάβει γειώνοντας το πράσινο θα πρέπει να ανάβει και απο την μητρική !
εκτός και αν έχεις πρόβλημα με το οτι δεν μπορούν να σηκώσουν amps !
σε αυτήν την περίπτωση συνήθως χρειάζονται αλλαγή οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί στην έξοδο και ίσως και οι 2 διπλοδίοδοι !

(εδιτ καλά μιλάμε είμαι αρχαιολάγνος ! μόλις είδα οτι το θέμα μετα βίας δημιουργήθηκε σε αυτήν την χιλιετία !)

----------


## aquasonic

Η μητρικη που πας να τα αναψεις ειναι της asus? Διοτι ειναι λιγο "κυριες" οσον αφορα δουλεμενα καιρο τροφοδοτικα...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Το τροφοδοτικό ανάβει αν γειώσεις το πράσινο με το γκρι και όχι με το μάυρο. Έτσι γειώνουν οι μητρικές για να το ανάψουν ίσως το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται σε αυτό το γκρι καλώδιο το οποίο αμα έχει κοπεί πουθενά δεν γειώνει από τη μητρική και έτσι δεν ανάβει άρα δεν πρόκειται να παίξει παρα μόνο χωρίς αυτή.
> 
> [ 10. Μαίου 2004, 15:54: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: nikjohn ]


 *Προσοχη εδω για να μην μπερδευτητε και τα μαθετε λαθος...*
... το γκρι ειναι για να δειχνει το τροφοδοτικο οτι οι τασεις που βγαζει ειναι οκ... κανονικα οταν δουλευει το τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να εχει 5V....  αν εχει προβλημα το τροφοδοτικο και δεν βγαζει τα 5V σε αυτο το καλλωδιο η μητρικη δεν ξεκιναει... ειναι ασχετο τελοιος κυκλωμα με το πρασινο καλλωδιο... δες και κανα σχεδιο απο τροφοδοτικο.... μην μπερδευεις ετσι αυτους που δεν ξερουν...
για την βλαβη μας τωρα... το πιο πιθανο (αφου ξεκιναν τα τροφοδοτικα οταν ειναι ασυνδετα στην μητρικη) ειναι οτι οι πυκνωτες ειναι τεζα... χωρις φορτιο μια χαρα ειναι ολα... μολις ομως βαλουμε φορτιο δεν μπορουν να κρατησουν την ταση στα κανονικα επιπεδα και το τροφοτικο-μητρικη κοβουν την λειτουργια... τοσο απλα....

----------


## Riggs

> *Προσοχη εδω για να μην μπερδευτητε και τα μαθετε λαθος...*
> ... το γκρι ειναι για να δειχνει το τροφοδοτικο οτι οι τασεις που βγαζει ειναι οκ... κανονικα οταν δουλευει το τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να εχει 5V.... αν εχει προβλημα το τροφοδοτικο και δεν βγαζει τα 5V σε αυτο το καλλωδιο η μητρικη δεν ξεκιναει... ειναι ασχετο τελοιος κυκλωμα με το πρασινο καλλωδιο...


Καλα εκανες και το διευκρινησες αυτο γιατι κι εμενα δε μου κολλουσε οταν ειδα το σχεδιο...
και με γλιτωσες απο το να χαλασω το τροφοδοτικο μου με πειραματισμους!!!  :Tongue2:

----------


## kostas007

εχω ενα tagan 480w το οποιο με το που το βαλω στη πριζα πεφτει η ασφαλεια
ξερει κανεις τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## FILMAN

Βραχυκυκλωμένη/ες δίοδος/οι στη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης
Σκασμένοι (βραχυκυκλωμένοι) ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης δικτύου
Βραχυκύκλωμα C-E στα τρανζίστορ ισχύος που οδηγούν τον/τους μ/ς ισχύος

----------


## Nemmesis

> Βραχυκυκλωμένη/ες δίοδος/οι στη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης
> Σκασμένοι (βραχυκυκλωμένοι) ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης δικτύου
> Βραχυκύκλωμα C-E στα τρανζίστορ ισχύος που οδηγούν τον/τους μ/ς ισχύος



ακριβως αυτα εδω, με μεγαλητερη πιθανοτητα τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος

----------


## kostas007

για να βοηθησω,αυτο μου το χε κανει πρωτη φορα οταν το βαλα σε μια μητρικη στην οποια ειχα βαλει επεξεργαστη που δεν υποστηριζε.
δηλαδη ηταν +30watt ο επεξεργαστης πανω απο τις προδιαγραφες της μητρικης.
καηκε η μητρικη δυστηχως...

----------


## corduroy27

Να πω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου που είναι και φρέσκια φρέσκια...

Χθες, όταν πήγα να ανοίξω τον υπολογιστή μου, (είχε κλείσει κανονικά κάποιες ώρες πριν),
είδα ότι δεν υπήρχε δείγμα ρεύματος στον υπολογιστή!!!
Φυσικά σκέφτηκα ότι είναι θέμα τροφοδοτικού και πιο συγκεκριμένα, ότι έχει να κάνει με τους πυκνωτές του.
Το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα, είναι να δω τι τάση βγάζει στα καλώδια ΑΤΑ, (που είναι και το ποιο εύκολο).
Μου έδινε πάνω κάτω 1V. Ούτε cooler δούλευε βέβαια, ούτε τίποτα!
Άρχισα αμέσως το ψάξιμο, (από το κινητό μου  :Tongue2: ) μιας και δεν είμαι της δουλειάς...
Απλά ασχολούμαι όταν τύχει.

Διάβασα σ΄αυτό το θέμα, το παρακάτω σχόλιο.



> ... το γκρι ειναι για να δειχνει το τροφοδοτικο  οτι οι τασεις που βγαζει ειναι οκ... κανονικα οταν δουλευει το  τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να εχει 5V....  αν εχει προβλημα το τροφοδοτικο και  δεν βγαζει τα 5V σε αυτο το καλλωδιο η μητρικη δεν ξεκιναει... ειναι  ασχετο τελοιος κυκλωμα με το πρασινο καλλωδιο... δες και κανα σχεδιο απο  τροφοδοτικο.... μην μπερδευεις ετσι αυτους που δεν ξερουν...
> για την βλαβη μας τωρα... το πιο πιθανο (αφου ξεκιναν τα τροφοδοτικα  οταν ειναι ασυνδετα στην μητρικη) ειναι οτι οι πυκνωτες ειναι τεζα...  χωρις φορτιο μια χαρα ειναι ολα... μολις ομως βαλουμε φορτιο δεν μπορουν  να κρατησουν την ταση στα κανονικα επιπεδα και το τροφοτικο-μητρικη  κοβουν την λειτουργια... τοσο απλα....


Έβγαλα το τροφοδοτικό, (το οποίο είναι αυτό)
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.700420
από το case και το έβαλα μόνο του στην πρίζα.
Δε δούλεψε. Βραχυκύκλωσα το πράσινο με το γκρι, (EDIT: κανονικά θέλει ΜΑΥΡΟ-ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ) και άρχισε να γυρνάει το cooler του.
Άρχισα να μετράω τις τάσεις στο καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας της Motherboard και ήταν όλες σωστές,
(μισό με ένα Volt παραπάνω από όσο λέει ο κατασκευαστής στο Manual).
Σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω σχόλιο, αυτό φωτογραφίζει τους πυκνωτές, οι οποίοι δεν αντέχουν πια στο φορτίο.
Άνοιξα το τροφοδοτικό και είδα έναν ο οποίος ήταν φουσκωμένος. Ο μοναδικός!
Βέβαια, γνωρίζω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητα εμφανές το πρόβλημα αλλά στην περίπτωση μου
δε θα μπορούσα να αλλάξω όλους τους πυκνωτές, (όπως ήθελα). Το τροφοδοτικό έχει μονταριστεί κατά τέτοιο τρόπο,
που πραγματικά θα ήταν ΜΕΓΑΛΗ μανούβρα!!! Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να αλλάξω αυτόν κι ότι γίνει...
Ο μαμίσιος ήταν 2200μF, 10V, 105C



και εγώ έβαλα έναν στα 2200μF, 16V, 105C



Το αποτέλεσμα;
Δουλεύει μια χαρά...  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Με 0.30 Ευρώ, γλίτωσα 100 Euros, (αφού θα έπαιρνα αυτό, αν χρειαζόταν)
http://www.plaisio.gr/Computers/Hard...SU-650TXEU.htm
 :Wink: 

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια *Nemmesis*...  :Smile: 

*Υ.Γ.:* Αν υπάρχει κάποιο αξιόπιστο πρόγραμμα, πέρα από το BIOS,
που να προβάλει τις τάσεις του τροφοδοτικού και γιατί όχι να σε ειδοποιεί με Αlarm
όταν αυτό αρχίζει να τα φτύνει, πείτε μου να το βάλω.
Δε θέλω να μείνω κι από Motherboard.
Ειδικά μ' αυτή που έχω, έχω βολευτεί απίστευτα.

----------


## tasosmos

Ολα τα προγραμματα λιγο πολυ τα ιδια αποτελεσματα βγαζουν αφου παιρνουν μετρησεις απο τους ιδιους αισθητηρες. Και ειναι προφανως οι ιδιες με του bios.

----------


## navar

> Δε δούλεψε. Βραχυκύκλωσα το πράσινο με το γκρι και άρχισε να γυρνάει το cooler του.
> *κανονικά ενώνείς μάυρο με πράσινο , το γκρί είναι για τάση αναφοράς ότι το τροφοδοτικό είναι καλά !*
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω σχόλιο, αυτό φωτογραφίζει τους πυκνωτές, οι οποίοι δεν αντέχουν πια στο φορτίο. Άνοιξα το τροφοδοτικό και είδα έναν ο οποίος ήταν φουσκωμένος. Ο μοναδικός! Βέβαια, γνωρίζω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητα εμφανές το πρόβλημα αλλά στην περίπτωση μου πραγματικά δε θα μπορούσα να αλλάξω όλους τους πυκνωτές, (όπως ήθελα). Το τροφοδοτικό έχει μονταριστεί κατά τέτοιο τρόπο, που πραγματικά θα ήταν ΜΕΓΑΛΗ μανούβρα!!! 
> 
> *δεν είναι απαραίτητο , αν και καλά είναι να αλλαχτούν όλοι ! ειδικά στην έξοδο !
> αν και μιας και είναι ακριβή κατασκευή πρέπει να έχει καλούς πυκνωτές !
> * 
> *Υ.Γ.:* Αν υπάρχει κάποιο αξιόπιστο πρόγραμμα, πέρα από το BIOS,
> ...


το κακό είναι οτι συνήθως ακαριαία πεθαίνουν  στα Τ/Φ, έτσι δημιουργούν βραχυκύκλωμα η μικρή ομική αντίσταση , με αποτέλεσμα το τροφοδοτικό να νομίζει πως έχεις συνδέσει πάνω του κάτι που είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο ! και έτσι προτιμάει να μήν ανάψει  :Smile:

----------


## corduroy27

Το ότι παίρνουν απ' το BIOS το γνωρίζω, (άλλωστε από που αλλού θα μπορούσαν?)
Απλά με ενδιαφέρει να έχει Min. Max. όλων των τιμών των τάσεων και όπως είπα,
αν γίνεται, να σταμπάρει ή ακόμα και να ειδοποιεί με κάποιο τρόπο, όταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
Βέβαια όλα αυτά έχουν νόημα μόνο αν υπάρχει κάποια «μεταβατική» περίοδος,
(κάτι που δε γνωρίζω), πριν τα φτύσει το PSU... (όπως π.χ. με τους σκληρούς δίσκους).

----------


## tasosmos

Ενα κλασικο προγραμμα για monitoring που χρησιμοποιουν πολλοι κ ειναι free ειναι το speedfan, τσεκαρε το.

----------


## corduroy27

*navar* Ναι, το ξέρω ότι έκανα γκάφα. Το διόρθωσα στο post μου ώστε αν δει κάποιος το μήνυμα μεμονωμένα να μη μπερδευτεί.
Όπως επίσης, ήξερα ότι μπορεί να παίζουν και άλλες βλάβες και ότι κανονικά ήθελαν ΟΛΟΙ οι πυκνωτές άλλαγμα.
Πόνταρα όπως λες κι εσύ στην κατασκευή, αφού όπως είπα ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να επέμβω περισσότερο.
Ώστε δύσκολα προλαμβάνουμε ε; Κρίμα...
*
tasosmos* Το SpeedFan, το είχα παλιά. Το είχα ξεχάσει...
Με λίγο ψάξιμο, βρήκα κι αυτό http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια *Nemmesis*...


Χαιρομαι που σε βοηθησαν αυτα που γραφω... για το προγραμμα που ρωτας στα ειπαν και οι αλλοι...

----------

